# Unfinished but appreciated



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/828-stane-knapper-hickory/

All that's left to do is a final sanding and finishing.

I took this by the headquarters of the American Association of Petroleum Geologists (AAPG) to show their student affairs guy. He instantly fell in love. I'm going to make a second one for the AAPG. At their next national convention, they will hold a silent auction. The payment will go to a fund for geology students who are veterans. This was set up initially by a young Marine and geologist who I assisted during his first job search. Old retired geologists at the conventions often need a cane and stop by the AAPG booth. We're confident that some old guy (like me) will bid an obscene price. The 36" hickory sledge hammer handle, plus another inch for the tip and another two for the hammer head, makes a comfortable cane height and a good stabilizer for an old geologist on a field trip, as he tries to make it up a steep slope to look at an outcrop.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That's lovely. Love the brass screw and wire wrap appointments. I've been looking for some old hammer heads maybe ball
peen or other to try it.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

That is a very nice sentiment CAS 14, as you write, I'm sure someone will make good use of a stick like that and the bids will flood in I'm sure. N.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

People appreciate good quality tools of their trades. It's also for a good cause. I'm sure it will do well. I'm also sure it will inspire some copies being made.

Rodney.


----------



## Pennswoods (Nov 19, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

C A S 14, that is a great stick. It is not only a walking aid but a multi utility tools. There's no doubt people will be clamoring to get their hands on one.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking pieces CAS !! Any rock hound will be glad to have it


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks gents. This weekend I'll embed three pins from geological societies that made a difference in my career.

Next week it will be warmer. I will sand and finish with a (satin) spar varnish, the first coat cut with mineral spirits so as to penetrate and seal.

This one is for me. The second one will be for the silent auction / fundraiser. It won't be one of a kind, but nearly so. I got started on the second one yesterday after I found a suitable hickory sledge hammer handle at the hardware store, and I secured the geologist's hammer head.


----------

